# The Spiky One



## Zik (Jul 23, 2013)

Hi y'all, I'd like you to meet my pet hedgehog, Rammus.


----------



## Team Gomberg (Jul 23, 2013)

That is one cute photo....

Heather
Sent from my Android TFO app


----------



## Zik (Jul 23, 2013)

Team Gomberg said:


> That is one cute photo....
> 
> Heather
> Sent from my Android TFO app



Thanks, Heather.


----------



## Penn (Jul 23, 2013)

That tortoise pyramided into a bunch of spikes!


----------



## Zik (Jul 23, 2013)

Penn said:


> That tortoise pyramided into a bunch of spikes!



Yes, a serious case of pyramiding.  Maybe it's because I designed and gave it a different enclosure and it did not meet all the tortoise's needs.


----------

